# Camera within 18K [INR]



## prds359 (May 27, 2013)

Hey guys, need to buy a camera, but am a bit confused with exactly what should i buy ..

1. i selected Nikon S9500 earlier as i wanted a compact cam as it's easy to travel with ..
but when it comes to features, i have noticed that no compact camera gives fully manual access to it's features like ISO, apareture, shutter speed etc .. hence, i decided to go for Dslr ..
my budget is 18K, i can expand 1K only if necessary ..

2. i'm still open for Compact cameras, if there's any that lets you have fully manual access ..
for compact cameras, i'll only go for Nikon & Sony ..
For Dslr Nikon, Sony, Canon or Pentax would be fine [whichever has more features] ..

3. minimum feature requirement - 16MP resolution, 20x Optical zoom capacity ..
style isn't a big factor but it would be good if it's not of heavy weight / of huge size ..
i'll be mostly taking landscape & portrait photos [if that helps to suggest anyway] !.


----------



## nac (May 27, 2013)

What happened to your previous thread???

1. There are lot of compact cameras which offers full manual exposure controls. 
A brand new DSLR with kit lens would cost you ~21k minimum.
2 & 3. You may want to relax your criteria here. The only camera which fits all your criteria is Nikon P510. And definitely you won't be getting this much zoom in DSLR kit lens.

Open to other brands (Panasonic FZ60, a bridge camera or Canon SX240/SX260, a travel zoom camera) or relax your zoom requirement to ~4x and you can get Nikon P330, a large sensor compact. Up to my knowledge there is no Sony compact which offers PASM mode in this price range.


----------



## prds359 (May 27, 2013)

nac said:


> What happened to your previous thread???
> 
> 1. There are lot of compact cameras which offers full manual exposure controls.
> A brand new DSLR with kit lens would cost you ~21k minimum.
> ...



sorry that i created another thread ..
as my criteria changed a bit, i thought of creating a new one ..
it won't happen again, promise 

my dad already owns P510 by-the-way, so that's not an option for me ..
okay so, if there's really nothing in Dslr section withing my range,
is there anything better than S9500 among compact cameras .?

Someone on the other thread suggested Canon SX240,
is it better than Nikon S9500 .?
I have heard that canon's compact cameras are not so good enough.

How is Samsung NX1000.? is it countable?


----------



## nac (May 27, 2013)

If you want compact factor, SX260 or TZ30
If you want bridge camera, FZ60 or HS30EXR


----------



## quagmire (May 28, 2013)

nac said:


> If you want compact factor, SX260 or TZ30
> If you want bridge camera, FZ60 or HS30EXR



+1 , best advice..  You can also  wait for SX280 or TZ40..


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 28, 2013)

Agree with nac


----------



## prds359 (May 30, 2013)

quagmire said:


> +1 , best advice..  You can also  wait for SX280 or TZ40..



am in no rush .. as am worried about the fact that buying compact camera would be a good investment or not ..
i want full access to my cam's features as mentioned before .. i'll wait a bit then, i guess ..

thanks for the suggestions guys


----------

